

Data visualization - 9 Years of Sleep - phoboslab
http://www.phoboslab.org/log/2010/05/9-years-of-sleep

======
crocowhile
I would love to have access to gmail's log data to check something similar (I
study sleep). In my case, the first thing I do when I wake up and the last
thing before going to bed is checking my email. I bet I am not the only one.

------
nathanh
This site does something similar based on when you tweet. It's reasonably
accurate for me: <http://www.sleepingtime.org/nahurst>

------
jrockway
I used to adjust my sleep schedule on weekends like he does towards the end of
the chart, but I have recently lost that ability. (I think I stopped caring
what time it was, so I lose/gain just about two hours a day now. This gives me
one day every two weeks where I am awake at 9am :)

Someone should do this analysis with HN comment posting times. I only use IRC
for being productive, which is not necessarily indicative of when I am awake
;)

------
nopassrecover
Genius how he determined this.

------
robryan
I should be able to determine something similar to this in a few years time
from RescueTime, with the added bonus of how long I wasted on certain
activities.

------
hackermom
Those shifting, spiral-like patterns that are intermittent throughout the
graph, I think those are his holidays (most occur at august), where he, as so
many others "like us", turn his night and day around :)

~~~
catalinist
no, you're wrong. the spiral-like patterns are the sleep cycles that gets
disrupted by staying up late and waking up late in the day. The holiday are
the periods that's all gray -> days with no connect in august

~~~
phoboslab
He kinda did say that. And yes, those all gray areas are vacations.

